# Oi Karate Kid!



## dosk3n (Jul 19, 2010)

How many of you guys train out doors in a public area and if you do what reactions do you usually get. 

We train down the river side next to town where I live and since its next to town we do get a few people walking by. Not that many but a good few joggers, people on bikes or people just going for walks.

Ive been training down there for over a year and yesturday got some good reactions. One guy walked up and asked if we were doing Wing Chun. He went on to tell us that he used to train with a different club but then couldnt afford to any more. Since sundays arnt an actual class we told him to come down next week and train with us as it doesnt cost.

Then about an hour after this someone else was stood watching us. He didnt say a word for about 20 mins so we went over and introduced our self. Turns out he also studied Wing chun and was from Poland and was his first day in the country so was suprised to see people training.

Weve had other reactions such as charvas/idiots walking past shouting Oi Karate Kid! and Wax on Wax off.

Best reaction was a few months back at winter. We were sparring and the police were driving by they parked up in the car park next to us which was covered in ice and then they noticed us and tried speeding towards us but just started wheel spinning. We heard it and stopped and looked at them. They stopped so I walked over to them. They said they thought we were fighting until they saw one of us had a head guard on.

So what reactions you had?


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jul 19, 2010)

Only thing that happened to me outdoors was a couple kids saw me practicing siu nim tao at a bus-stop, and walked over from the lot they were in before, stood on the opposite side of the street, and started filming me, or pretending to film me with his phone, I just stood there, watching them, continuing to practice, after a little bit of them staring at me, and vice versa, they walked back to their car, a minute or so later, they drove past and yelled some obscenities, I smiled and waved, and that was that..


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 19, 2010)

Sometimes I train one of my guys at a Rugby oval , there was this one Sunday we were training and there was a big game on.

That day we just happened to be working on knife defences and every so often a loud yell of "STAB HIM" would ring out from the crowd lol.

We have had a couple of people come up and give themselves a big rap about their so called skill in Wing Chun. 

 But when pressed to engage in some friendly Chi Sau you usually find their skill level doesn't quite match their ego.

They then say that they want to start training with us and pretty much thats the last you ever see of them.


----------



## kroh (Jul 19, 2010)

Since leaving commercial martial arts I have trained exclusively outside.  A good chunk of training (most of it with the military) has been conducted outside.  When we are in public usually we stop just long enough to say hello and keep going.  When folks stop with dogs I usually have to take a geek break (I am a dog nut).  

The passers by are totally worth it as I would much rather Train outside.

Regards
Walt


----------



## geezer (Jul 19, 2010)

We have a little group at a nice indoor facility at the local Y, but we also are starting up a couple of classes at local parks. The biggest problem here is the heat. At this time of year mid-day temperatures of 110 degrees are common. A few years back we made it up to 122 (about 50C), but that was unusual. So, we've found some shady places where it's quite tolerable in the mornings and evenings, especially when there is a breeze. At any rate, Arizona's heat is definitely better than having to deal with rain, snow and ice like what some of you contend with. And as far as interruptions from bystanders or hecklers... so far it hasn't been a real problem. From time to time you might have a couple of teenagers or some old tramp making "kung-fu noises" in passing, and then go away. I'll comment something like _"I hope none of you are worried that you might have made a bad impression on that bum. Wouldn't want him to thing badly of us!"_ ...It usually gets a laugh. Seriously, I'm proud of my art and don't pay attention to idiots like that. I'd like my students to have the same confident attitude. 

On the other hand, my training partner/instructor won't train in public parks. He'd rather lose money sub-letting costly commercial space than have to work in what he feels is an _unprofessional_ environment. He has been at this a long time and feels that the least he will accept. I understand his position. I guess it's all a matter of your personal perspective.


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 19, 2010)

Our black belt candidate workouts are in the front yard of one of our senior (4th degree) BBs. We generally do a run, then situps/pushups, then self defense work that involves throwing each other on the ground and pretending to kill each other. She's lived there a long time, though, so the neighbors are used to it and pretend we aren't there. 

I also work out in public parks sometimes. I've never had a problem, except for a couple of preteen boys making fun once. That made my sons mad, but I found it easy to ignore.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 19, 2010)

Training in public parks is something I try to avoid.  It draws a lot of attention and much of the time it's not the good type.  I don't like being interrupted when I'm working on something and that happens quite frequently in public.  

Usually when I go for my morning run which is usually around 5 and still dark out I can make it to the park.  Get my run in, calisthenics, body weight workout, some kata and still make it home before the other runners even get there.


----------



## coffeerox (Jul 19, 2010)

we train in a garage at a closed gate community so there's not a lot of people that goes by.


----------



## CRCAVirginia (Jul 19, 2010)

I was training the knives with my second teacher outside in a park in Washington DC when the secret service came over to see what we were doing.  We were in a park next to the Vice Presidents House.


----------



## yak sao (Jul 19, 2010)

Our group had a school but every now and then we would get together in a park for an extra workout and to enjoy the weather.
Wish I had a dollar for every "Hi-Ya! I've had yelled at us.

These days I teach out of my garage and I'm fortunate enough to live in a rural area with acres and acres of woods around me. My favorite outdoor training spot is a clearing surrounded by white pines. I have my plum flower stumps set up over there, a tripodal dummy and a long pole dummy.
And it's nice and private....no "Hi-Ya's" to be heard.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 19, 2010)

Nabakatsu said:


> Only thing that happened to me outdoors was a couple kids saw me practicing siu nim tao at a bus-stop.....


 
This is hands down the dumbest thing you can possibly do.  Anyone practicing a martial art at a bus stop is asking to be gang beaten.
Bad decision, dude.  Please don't do anything like this again.  You are asking for a trip to the ER.
Martial arts are about self-defense and personal growth, not showing off at a bus stop.

AoG


----------



## cwk (Jul 20, 2010)

I always train outside but never have any problems with people shouting stupid stuff.
I think it's due to where I live ( Thailand). We get plenty of people stopping and watching every week, especially chinese malaysian tourists, and they're always friendly. 
I wonder what it is that makes some of us westerners behave in this idiotic way? I think most thais would be too polite to even think about shouting something.

p.s
geezer- training in the heat, I feel your pain too mate. it hardly ever drops below 35C here and the humidity can drive you crazy.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 20, 2010)

ArmorOfGod said:


> This is hands down the dumbest thing you can possibly do. Anyone practicing a martial art at a bus stop is asking to be gang beaten.
> Bad decision, dude. Please don't do anything like this again. You are asking for a trip to the ER.
> Martial arts are about self-defense and personal growth, not showing off at a bus stop.
> 
> AoG


 
Have you seen Sil Lum Tao dude , If he wanted to show off and impress the chicks Sil Lum Tao would be the last thing you'd be doing.


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 20, 2010)

Ha ha I agree Sil Lim Tao does look a bit ridiculous. I dont know if its due to watching the videos of Yip Man doing it but when I look at people doing it now it just reminds me of elderly people. My girlfriend actually laughed and was like what the heck you doing when she first saw me doing it and thought it was some weird dance.

She even says Chi Sau reminds her of the Macarina dance. She says shes just waiting for me to start slapping my hips and rotating my pelvas.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jul 20, 2010)

Man, that's pretty funny. Everyone I know who has seen it think it looks like I'm either meditating, or practicing Tai Chi. I was in an upscale part of town, I wouldn't practice stuff unless I didn't have a keen awareness of my surroundings, which living in the area for 20 some years has helped me to acquire. I appreciate you good intentions none the less.
Picking up chicks or looking tough like the others have said, probably aren't going to be some of my main concerns out in public. Sad to say I'm not so sure Ng Mui embedded such _little ideas_ into Wing Chuns first form.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll tell you a funny story , I was in a park one day doing the Sil lum tao form . 
I was deep in concentration , and some woman came through walking her dogs.

One of them was some sort of big Labrador looking thing , it came right up to me and proceeded to stand up on its hind legs and lean on me with both its front paws on my right side almost up to my shoulder.

I thought damn it your not going to break my concentration so I just kept on going , standing there doing the form with a big happy dog leaning on me.

While all this was going on the woman was trying to call him back but he was having too much fun and ignored her .

I suppose I should just think myself lucky he didn't think I was a tree and decided to relieve himself or maybe started humping my leg.


----------



## Boozmork (Jul 20, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> I'll tell you a funny story , I was in a park one day doing the Sil lum tao form .
> I was deep in concentration , and some woman came through walking her dogs.
> 
> One of them was some sort of big Labrador looking thing , it came right up to me and proceeded to stand up on its hind legs and lean on me with both its front paws on my right side almost up to my shoulder.
> ...



Hehe thats great, I guess it helped you check your structure as well . I often hope a big dog will try to push me so I can check that I'm grounded properly


----------



## yak sao (Jul 20, 2010)

I would say SNT is definitely not a chick magnet.
When my wife sees me practicing it, she says she had to wear special shoes when she was little to keep from standing like that.


----------



## mograph (Jul 20, 2010)

When I used to practice Tai Chi in the park, dogs would run up to me, stare, bark, pant, jump up and down, and do all kinds of things. They had no idea what I was doing, but they knew they were supposed to do _something_ about it.

(You Wing Chun guys have the best threads ...)


----------



## Vajramusti (Jul 20, 2010)

I used to have 3 big dogs- 2 Samoyeds and an Alaskan Malamute. I used tp take them way out in the desert and let them loose when no humans were around. I did my forms and drills.The dogs didn't care what I did- their interest was in rabbits. I taught them chi sao type of rolling. ..one hand or two. .. standing on their two hind legs.Their fok saos were perfect- very natural controlling motions. Sometimes when they had an open line they would poke me with their nails.
A head shot pf my late Malamute is on my web site:

www.tempewingchun,com


joy chaudhuri


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 20, 2010)

yak sao said:


> *I would say SNT is definitely not a chick magnet.*
> When my wife sees me practicing it, she says she had to wear special shoes when she was little to keep from standing like that.


 
Absolutely 

I had visions of Nabakatsu at the bus stop working on his SNT with hordes of young girls crying out for him like he was Justin Bieber.
You can imagine the conversations.

Teenage Girl 1: Oh my God , oh my God , oooh my God , did you like ... see that guys Fook Sau .... it was like ... totally relaxed.

Teenage Girl 2: Oh my God thats nothing girlfriend , I like .... totally touched his Tan Sau and I'm like ..... never washing this hand ever again.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 20, 2010)

Vajramusti said:


> I taught them chi sao type of rolling. ..one hand or two. .. standing on their two hind legs.Their fok saos were perfect- very natural controlling motions. Sometimes when they had an open line they would poke me with their nails.
> A head shot pf my late Malamute is on my web site:
> 
> www.tempewingchun,com
> ...


 
I might try that out with our dog , I'll have to lower my stance quite a bit though , the little fella is a Pomeranian.
I guess I will have to be on guard for his attacks to the lower gates I imagine.


----------



## yak sao (Jul 20, 2010)

I used to chi sau with our late golden retriever. Lousy tan sau though. But his secret weapon got me every time....dog breath.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 20, 2010)

yak sao said:


> I used to chi sau with our late golden retriever. *Lousy tan sau though*. But his secret weapon got me every time....dog breath.


 
Ha ha , yeah but who needs an arm that can rotate into tan sau when they can knock you out with One Inch dog breath.


----------



## cwk (Jul 21, 2010)

yak sao said:


> I used to chi sau with our late golden retriever. Lousy tan sau though. But his secret weapon got me every time....dog breath.


 
i use my own secret move for this- takeyoutothevettogetyourballscutoff sau - really takes the fight out of the little buggers.


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 21, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> Teenage Girl 1: Oh my God , oh my God , oooh my God , did you like ... see that guys Fook Sau .... it was like ... totally relaxed.
> 
> Teenage Girl 2: Oh my God thats nothing girlfriend , I like .... totally touched his Tan Sau and I'm like ..... never washing this hand ever again.


 
Teenage Girl 3. Screw his Fook Sau, I want him to fook me nau!


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 21, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> Teenage Girl 3. Screw his Fook Sau, I want him to fook me nau!


 
Teenage Girl 3's Boyfriend: Where is he , I'm gonna rip his Fookin head off!


----------



## yak sao (Jul 21, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> Teenage Girl 3's Boyfriend: Where is he , I'm gonna rip his Fookin head off!


 


he's not here, he's gaun.....he's a real character, too


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jul 21, 2010)

Character 2: Why must the conversation always rotate around internal matters?


----------



## yak sao (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey _man, _don't have a _kau....._I was _jut_ _fak' ing around_


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 21, 2010)

Not to be a wet blanket, but I have always been of the opinion that practicing your art in any area where people can witness it who are not participants is an unacceptable risk.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I went with a friend to practice sparring in the park just once. We put on all the full gear and chose a secluded area. It was nice to be out in the cool breeze and sunshine, but within a few minutes there were spectators. It made me uncomfortable even though nobody actually said anything to us. What's the difference between the passersby who stop by to watch a class at the school (which I have no trouble ignoring), and the passersby who stop to watch in the park? I don't know, but there _was_ a difference. It felt like one or two of them were being voyeuristic, but perhaps that was all in my head.

Then there are stories from others who report being stopped and questioned by local LE when training in parks. Usually it ends with the officer being reassured that all is well and saying Have a nice day, but one MAist I know of was told that he couldn't practice there and had to move on. I don't know what I would say if I had the bad luck to encounter one of those, but the thought angers me. So I just avoid the scenario and train in my own school or backyard.


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 22, 2010)

Its really not too bad if the police tell you to move along you just do it. Dont cause a fuss and then that way you show them that yous arnt a bunch of thugs. Go along again in a few months and the situations usually different as theyve seen that you co operate.

I used to do Parkour a good few years ago and that was the situation we were in a few times but by co operating you make a good impression on the scene.


----------



## MJS (Jul 22, 2010)

coffeerox said:


> we train in a garage at a closed gate community so there's not a lot of people that goes by.


 
Some of my best training sessions have been in the garage/backyard setting.  So, it sounds like you found a school or group to train with?


----------

